# Old Longport/Ocean City Bridge



## JfpFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Ducked out of work early yesterday...had to fish. Checked out the Longport jetties [email protected] 4:00pm...too many people...ended up at the old Longport/Ocean City bridge that is now a pier. Didn't have any bait but did have some Gulp clams and FB blood worms. Tried them but nothing. I've seen posts where some say they work...haven't had any luck with them yet. Saw a few tog and snappers caught. 

Decided to mess around with a white bucktail with a firetail worm...caught a keeper flounder...of course...boy was it painful throwing that one back.

Anyway, I'm curious about this spot. It used to be on the PS Hot Spots map but isn't any more...never see any posts about it...but every time I've been there I've caught fish.


----------



## Surf_Pier_Guy (Jun 9, 2000)

WOW!!! I too would like to know. It really looks to be an excellent place to ambush Fish under the bridge/pier pilings. Oh, if anyone would answer-how is the fishing at Longport Jetty? I have driven there over the summer and saved it into my GPS but have not seen, fish or heard any reports. Thanks.:redface:

Sammy


----------



## beachbasserd (Oct 18, 2009)

*theres fish*

theres fish there did well on small toug with two keepers one 18in. from monday thru. wensday till the weather got snotty.
seen others catching small blue fish.
havent been there at nite yet for bass.
its a nice place to fish :fishing: shame its so TRASHED!!!!
I can not beleave the way the place looks


----------



## beachbasserd (Oct 18, 2009)

*bite sucked*

fished most of the day. bite sucked
dirty water still a strong tide.
only got three fish biggest 15in. and very few bites.
hope they havent moved out side.


----------



## beachbasserd (Oct 18, 2009)

*2nd. slow day*

anther slow day 
fished most of the day.
I got two of the only fish I know of. 
1 16/ in. and one 15/ in.
water still very dirty.


----------



## rider3 (Jun 8, 2008)

we have fished there several times, and had no luck. If you dont get there at the right time, good luck getting a spot. Seen a few fish caught there, but not a fan of that place.


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

Stop going there because I got tired of picking up trash left behind by others, I visit Longport Jetties All the time and have great success there. Since they did that dredge job last winter did have great success at the pier. I like the dog beach area across the street when the peanuts are being ran on by the linesides in the spring. the other pier back aways toward Somers Point is a crap hole aswell. it began to fill in around 5yrs ago and the fish never came back..
Giving the jetties a shot tomorrow night plugging.. Will report how it goes after the trip.. Nice to Be back on Pierandsurf.


----------



## rider3 (Jun 8, 2008)

rgking03 said:


> Stop going there because I got tired of picking up trash left behind by others, I visit Longport Jetties All the time and have great success there. Since they did that dredge job last winter did have great success at the pier. I like the dog beach area across the street when the peanuts are being ran on by the linesides in the spring. the other pier back aways toward Somers Point is a crap hole aswell. it began to fill in around 5yrs ago and the fish never came back..
> Giving the jetties a shot tomorrow night plugging.. Will report how it goes after the trip.. Nice to Be back on Pierandsurf.



i fish them jetties alot. maybe ive seen you there. its usually me and my buddy. I was down there a few weeks ago during that big nor easter. were you. Brown waders and a red rain jacket.


----------

